# Jig hardware sizes -



## JustaLilJoinery (Aug 4, 2013)

edit


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

94/32nds at 70 F and 50% RH.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Just came across your question. If you re-post it or send me a PM, I'll try to help you out. Can't promise I have the answer, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmm, methinks you are in too big a hurry.

Just because you got no answer in a day doesn't mean everyone saw it. I didn't until just now and I have no idea what you were asking.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I really don't see that removing a question serves any purpose whatsoever.
Perhaps, if I've missed some reason you could enlighten me.

I remembered your question, and so does the google cache…

-----------------------------------

I'm a bit stumped on some jig hardware that I'd like to have on hand.

This place has a 148pc kit of knobs/bolts in 5/16 18

I have a router & Bandsaw with a slot size of 3/4" a table saw with 1/2" and 2 other wacky machines that are probably supposed to be 1/2" but I'll have to customize some HISP or something.

So I'm wondering what do most people do for the sizing on their jigs? Make them per machine?
Try to make them somewhat universal? what is the criteria for how you decide.

I work in miniature so was actually thinking of staying in 16's or 32's for the sake of using full and multiple turns in order to measure multiples.

Then I saw this deal and think it would be nice to have a little bucket full of any sizes bolts and knobs since I have a whole SHWACK of jigs to make and then duplicating them for scale size parts too..

Any opinions?


----------



## JustaLilJoinery (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry all - I had left it up for a few days and thought maybe I'd put it in a section people didn't read or something.
No offense meant.

My question was just about how to determine which sized hardware to use in jigs. This 148 pc kit is on sale near me
http://www.princessauto.com/pal/Miscellaneous-Kits/148-pc-5-16-18-T-Bolts-And-Knobs-Hardware-Kit/8445389.p

The other sized kits are not on sale.
I'm not sure if jigs should just go according to the differing slot sizes of the particular machinery?
For example I have a 3/4" router table and bandsaw but a 1/2" TS is it possible to make the jigs all 1/2" with a slot adjustment adapter for the larger ones so that I can make them somewhat interchangeable.

Also is it just best guess for the thickness? Just figuring how sturdy I need it to be based on what it does (for example if I want a taller material resawing fence would be thicker but how much thicker) Is their a rule of thumb?

Again sorry if I jumped the gun on this post ….also I didn't think until now that a lot of people might only get to be on here on weekends etc. I'll be more patient in the future lol.


----------



## JustaLilJoinery (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks knickknack - We must have been posting at the same moment…

Finding the cached version would have been much easier than retyping all that. Thanks for the effort though.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm curious why you don't just go thru Rockler (or other ww sites) and get their standard jig kits. They are made for most jigs we build in the shop. Some even include track with the kit. Lots of choices on various sites.
I'm not quite sure on the second part. Are you talking about the track for the miter gage? !/2" is kind of small…is it a craftsman? I would not make one that is adjustable. On most jigs, you want the fit to be a good fit so it allows for no movement which would effect your cut. 
Leave this thread up for a while. You'll likely get lots of advice


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

You might want to get rid of that "edit for no answer" in the title so folks will know it's a live thread


----------



## JustaLilJoinery (Aug 4, 2013)

Gary - I'm shopping based on price. I have a number of jigs to make for a number of machines and Rockler's prices are simply not where I'm willing to go for that particular category of item. Not that I want to cheap out but I have to feel that there is value in the price as well as the quality. Rockler seems to be almost always quality but there is only so much you need in a knob - if you know what I mean?

Once I know more about the sizing etc, then I can know what I need and then once I'm confident with that I will shop for the best pricing. It would be so much easier if that process could be reversed lol.

And I will change that title - thanks.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, those can be used. My only question would be if the "T" part of the t-bolt is standard size so it fits normal slots. I'm just guessing that they are. I've never seen any of a different size. Are you buying the track?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

If you need to get familiar with the different jig hardware, just order a set of various stuff that doesn't break the bank. You'll learn real quick what you need and what you don't need.

Edit: Glad you put your question back up.


----------

